# كل اللهجات: تبسي



## jawad-dawdi

في أي اللهجات توجد كلمة : تِبْسي؟
هل معنى الكلمة : صحن؟​


----------



## momai

في اللهجة السورية مع تغير بسيط في اللفظ ومعناها الصحن المستخدم ل "نفض" السيجارة


----------



## The Mountain

صديقي ، في اللهجة الحلبية تستخدم كلمة 'التبسية' للدلالة على صحن السجائر او ما يسمى ايضا بالنفاضة او   المنفضة ، لا اعلم إذا كانت مشتقة من الكلمة التي ذكرتها ... ب  
أتمنى أن أكون قد أفدتك بهذه المعلومة


----------



## Schem

تستخدم على حد علمي بهذا المعنى بالعراقية والخليجية وبعض اللهجات النجدية القديمة كالقصيمية.


----------



## ZenMaster

توجد باللهجة التونسية وتعني صحن غالباً ملون نصفه أخضر والأخر أصفر


----------



## ahmedcowon

في مصر توجد كلمة "طبسية" بضم الطاء لوصف الصحن الذي توضع فيه السوائل


----------



## cherine

فعلاً؟! أول مرة أسمعها. ربما تكون مستعملة في بعض المدن دون غيرها. شكرًا على المعلومة الجديدة يا أحمد. ممكن بقية تشكيل الحروف؟ هل الكلمة طُبْسِيَّة؟


----------



## ahmedcowon

cherine said:


> فعلاً؟! أول مرة أسمعها. ربما تكون مستعملة في بعض المدن دون غيرها. شكرًا على المعلومة الجديدة يا أحمد. ممكن بقية تشكيل الحروف؟ هل الكلمة طُبْسِيَّة؟



 التشكيل صحيح, وفعلا من الواضح أنها مستخدمة في بعض مناطق الدلتا بدلا من كلمة سلطانية الغير مستخدمة هنا


----------



## cherine

شكرًا على المعلومة


----------



## zam8899

التبسي تستخدم في السعودية وخاصة المنطقة الوسطى "الرياض" وتعني : صحن الكبير , أو البادية الكبيرة .


----------



## jawad-dawdi

وفي المغرب يسمّى الصحن : الطبسيل​


----------



## Xence

في الجزائر تنطق عموما *طَبْسي *(وفي بعض المدن الساحلية *تَبْسي*) .. وتدل على أي نوع من الصحون العادية .. علما أن هذه الكلمة مستعارة من اللغة التركية العثمانية


.
​


----------



## Finland

صحيح، وإنني أتذكر أن صيغة التصغير أيضا تستخدم لهذه الكلمة: الطْبيسي بمعنى الصحن الصغير الذي يحطونه تحت فنجان القهوة مثلا.ـ

س


----------



## djara

أصل الكلمة من اللغة التركية العثمانية تپسی وتعني طيق وهي كلمة من أصل صيني  وتعني طبق كذلك
 碟子 الكلمة الصينية 
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/tepsi المرجع 
في تونس تعني طبق مثل الذي في الصورة الصاحبة


----------



## thelastchoice

في الحجاز نستخدم تبسي للصحن الصغير والمتوسط، وهنالك مرادفات كثيرة فنقول لصحن تقديم كؤوس الشاي -(نسميها في الحجاز كاسة وكذالك بيالة وفنجال)- و فناجين القهوة (نسميها فنجال والجمع فناجيل وقد تسمع بالنون( نسمي هاكذا صحون "معشرة والجمع معاشر.
وصحن الرز نسميه صحن وصينية كذالك


----------



## Mukashi

تبسي في اللهجة القديحية(القطيفية) معناها الصينية الي يحطو بها اطباق الاكل او فناجين الشاي او القهوة


----------



## fenakhay

في المغرب، نقول طبسيل


----------



## Hemza

fenakhay said:


> في المغرب، نقول طبسيل


تقال طبسي أيضا


----------



## Mahaodeh

Schem said:


> تستخدم على حد علمي بهذا المعنى بالعراقية والخليجية وبعض اللهجات النجدية القديمة كالقصيمية.


هذا غير دقيق. في اللهجة العراقية التبسي هي الصينية العميقة التي يُطبَخ بها، مثل هذه:
Google Image Result for https://i.ytimg.com/vi/O7uxUBssLLA/maxresdefault.jpg


----------



## Slim86

التبسي باللهجة العراقية هو طبق مرقة البيذنجان والفلفل وليس صحن او صينية


----------



## Mahaodeh

لا أعرف عن البصرة ولكن في بغداد مرقة البيتنجان وتبسي البيتنجان طبختين مختلفتين. الثانية تُدعى تبسي بيتنجان لأن البيتنجان يُصفُّ في التبسي مع بقية المواد ولا يُطبخ في قدر على النار.

التبسي هو هذا



أو هذا


----------



## Slim86

Mahaodeh said:


> لا أعرف عن البصرة ولكن في بغداد مرقة البيتنجان وتبسي البيتنجان طبختين مختلفتين. الثانية تُدعى تبسي بيتنجان لأن البيتنجان يُصفُّ في التبسي مع بقية المواد ولا يُطبخ في قدر على النار.
> 
> التبسي هو هذا
> View attachment 63334
> أو هذا
> View attachment 63335



 كلامك صحيح! 
سمعت امي ذات مرة تسمي صحن الفرن تبسي ولكن لم تسعفي ذاكرتي
لكن التبسي المعروف في اللهجة العراقية هي آكله 
اذاً لدينا تبسي صحن وتبسي آكله.


----------

